# Problem Accessing Resort Reviews



## cirkus (Feb 14, 2010)

Is anyone also having a problem accessing resort reviews? I am a paid TUG member, able to log in and see the list of resorts in any of the areas, but when I click to see the specific reviews, I'm getting the following error message:
"We are unable to fulfill your request at this time, please try again. We apologize for the inconvenience."  
Bill


----------



## bobr30 (Feb 14, 2010)

I am exeriencing the same problem (just joined TUG today).


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 14, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## alexadeparis (Feb 14, 2010)

Me too I think it started last night, because it was fine before that. At least we can still see the rankings for now. Trying to decide on a resort for exchange, so I'll go by the rankings for now.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 14, 2010)

Not a BBS issue.  Moving to "About the Rest of TUG" forum.

I'm getting the same thing, by the way.  Have alerted Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 14, 2010)

Makai Guy said:


> Not a BBS issue.  Moving to "About the Rest of TUG" forum.
> 
> I'm getting the same thing, by the way.  Have alerted Brian.



working on this now, appears to have started around 2pm eastern.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 14, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> working on this now, appears to have started around 2pm eastern.



all fixed now, my apologies for the delay...was due to an upgrade item we are working on.


----------

